# TT60A 3 point problems



## easternbob (May 25, 2013)

Having issues with the 3 point hitch on my New Holland TT60A. It raises very slowly and if there is any kind of load on it (like me standing on it) it won't raise at all. I'm guessing it's the bypass valve or something similar that is stuck. Does anyone know where this valve is located on the tractor so I can work on it??
The tractor has a loader and that works fine so I know it isn't the pump. I also just changed the hydraulic fluid and put in a new filter so that should be fine.
Thanks


----------



## harry16 (Dec 8, 2011)

Attached are parts diagrams in the hydraulics section for a TT60A. These were downloaded from the New Holland Online Parts Store on the internet. This shows you where various valves are located. They don't seem to identify the valves like they do for the older tractors. Does your tractor have a selector valve to operate the loader or lift, or do they operate simultaneously?

When you check the fluid level in the hydraulic reservoir, do you have the loader cylinders extended? I might be that the loader cylinders empty the reservoir when extended, and leave nothing for the lift??


----------



## easternbob (May 25, 2013)

Thanks for the parts diagrams. I did look at diagrams on a different website and they didn't show a bypass valve either. They did show a pressure relief valve.
I check the hyr. fluid level and it seems fine. Although it's kind of tough to tell since the fluid is soooooo clean it tough to tell where it is on the dip stick (just changed the fluid).


----------



## easternbob (May 25, 2013)

Stopped by our local NH dealer and picked the service dept managers brain. He was some what helpful. He seems to think there might be some rust on the spool or some thing in the top. Wasn't real clear as to where to find this or where to start opening it up (I can understand why he was busy).
After looking at the diagrams you found (second one in particular) I think it might be item #20 on that diagram that is the issue??? We'll find out when I get it open, but I think I'll start there and see what happens and/or what I find.


----------



## harry16 (Dec 8, 2011)

Pressure relief valve - See item #7 in the Hydraulic Lift Circuit (rear). Accessible without removing the top cover.


----------



## easternbob (May 25, 2013)

I will have to see if I can find that item on my tractor. Sitting here from memory I can think where that would be. Don't know if with the loader and also one rear remote that item is different?
thanks


----------



## harry16 (Dec 8, 2011)

One rear remote?? Make sure it is not in the actuated position - it will rob the fluid from the lift.


----------

